# Rezurrection



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.avforums.com/forums/call-duty-cod-ps3/1495457-resurrection.html






So i paid £60 for the Hardened Edition when it first came out to get all the zombies maps, now you can buy the game for £30 and get all the zombies maps for £10.20 :devil:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

theyll be free soon id say


----------

